# 1959 white Schwinn corvette super rare??



## Billythekid (Apr 14, 2020)

I just bought this Schwinn corvette looks to be white and as a one year only color super rare any opinions on cleaning ? I was thinking oa acid anyone think it’s not white? Any info appreciated


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Apr 14, 2020)

try taking the head badge off...........that should tell a story


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 14, 2020)

Yep looks white--well originally was white! Keep in mind "super rare" don't = "super valuable". Missing the headlight ($$) and can't tell much else form that small pic. V/r Shawn


----------



## rennfaron (Apr 15, 2020)

Oxalic Acid Bath.


----------



## MEKANIXFIX (Apr 15, 2020)

When you disassemble for service check the hidden areas like the fork neck, the inside of the bottom crank, behind the badge and any place where are parts joined by bolts!!! Good luck


----------



## Billythekid (Apr 15, 2020)

I got out to look at it today it’s rusty so this will prolly b my first attempt at a oa bath here are some photos I got from the ad I bought it from


----------



## partsguy (Apr 25, 2020)

I can tell that’s white without an OA bath. It oxidizes with a far different look than any other color. What a find!

Does anyone know the total count now since this one is found? 30 something?


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 25, 2020)

I don't think it has reached that many known yet. I'm thinking less than 20, I lost track.


----------



## Billythekid (Apr 25, 2020)

Would u oa bath it or just leave it?


----------



## island schwinn (Apr 25, 2020)

My last count had it at 16 complete and one frameset.


----------



## Notagamerguy (Apr 29, 2020)

Billythekid said:


> Would u oa bath it or just leave it?



Id put it in a oxalic acid bath. Other than aluminum ive never seen it hurt a bike.


----------



## Two Wheeler (May 8, 2020)

I'd start the OA bath with just the fork to see how the paint reacts. Post pictures of how you do the frame. I've never thought of an easy way to soak a frame.


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (May 8, 2020)

Ate there any other single speed coasters counted for than this one I have


----------



## Billythekid (May 8, 2020)

I was gonna use a cheap kids pool


----------



## Notagamerguy (May 8, 2020)

Billythekid said:


> I was gonna use a cheap kids pool



A cheep kids pool works great if you do a bunch i recomend some osb or scrap wood with some plastic


----------



## Billythekid (May 8, 2020)

Mind blown I can do the whole bike and don’t have to take it apart


----------



## Billythekid (May 8, 2020)

Do u have before and after pics notagamerguy


----------



## Notagamerguy (May 8, 2020)

If you have Instagram look up rideable_resto i have alot of befors and afters


----------



## ohmybike (Jun 5, 2020)

Notagamerguy said:


> If you have Instagram look up rideable_resto i have alot of befors and afters
> 
> View attachment 1189906
> 
> ...


----------



## partsguy (Jun 5, 2020)

Any progress? I have not updated mine but I’ve been progressing.


----------



## Robwkamm (Jun 5, 2020)

What’s the soak time for bath like this?


----------



## Notagamerguy (Jun 5, 2020)

Robwkamm said:


> What’s the soak time for bath like this?



Depends how warm the water is. ushally a day or 12 hours works best if its cooler i keep it in for 2. Also depends on how much rust and product you put in. Once its done i pressure  wash them lightly  the coat with pledge or wd40


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 5, 2020)

Old paint is really porous and the longer you leave it soaking the more damage you'll cause in the long run. You'll have a whole new crop of weeds growing a year later. Less time is more.   LMAO.....................


----------



## Avanti (Nov 16, 2020)

I highly recommend using Metal Rescue as opposed to any acids or abrasives. Metal Rescue is water-based and will not harm the paint. Full disassemble and soak everything for 48 hours or until the water turns black. Make sure to do indoors or where the temp will not drop below 65 degrees. Use a water heater drip pan to soak the wheels separately. Expect to use at least two bottles, which you get get at Home Depot or Autozone. 









						Metal Rescue Rust Remover
					

B’laster Metal Rescue® rust remover and preventative products are designed to take the work out of your workshop! Our products are clean, safe & easy to use....




					www.youtube.com


----------



## Billythekid (Nov 16, 2020)

I have not done anything to mine and the weather is cooling off prolly won’t till next year


----------



## Rivnut (Nov 16, 2020)

Billythekid said:


> Mind blown I can do the whole bike and don’t have to take it apart



Hmmmm?  Does that mean you're probably not going to have to re-grease the bearings or do any other maintenance?


----------



## Phattiremike (Nov 17, 2020)

Last count I heard was 13-15 known white corvettes.  Here’s mine before installing the speedo and headlight.
-mike


----------



## Lakewood_Schwinns (Nov 18, 2020)

nice very help full info


----------



## Payneless bikes (Nov 18, 2020)

Here’s mine


----------



## partsguy (Nov 19, 2020)

Payneless bikes said:


> Here’s mine View attachment 1303314




@island schwinn


----------

